# Converted Necron Cryptek



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

With only one Cryptek available from GW (and Finecast, to boot... horrible substance), I decided to convert one from the wealth of bitz available on the Immortal and Lychguard sprues...










Legs are Immortal (To make him a bit shorter than the Lychguard/Lords...lol), torso front is Immortal, while the back is from a Praetorian. Arms are Praetorians/Lychs, while the left fist is from an Immortal. Staff is the standard Praet/Lych one, but with Praet backpack "balls" as energy sources. Head is a Deathmark, with a Praet backpack bit as his beard. The "loincloth" is another backpack ball with the original staff butt...


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks really good,I like how you did it. I'm not fond of the Cryptek models either myself.


----------



## hardluck57 (Aug 23, 2010)

Good to see how you did your conversion and what bits you used for it.

I am sick of having to use the same models for all of mine, and I have a list that uses all 10!

The Crypteks I pre-ordered and the ones from early lot numbers look great, but the later ones they are putting out have been coming to me with holes in them, missing pieces off of torsos and with some kind of shiny coat already on them. Not very happy with finecast overall.

I am going to have to use some of my Praetorian/Immortal parts to convert mine now.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

That is fantastic. Much better than the finecast version.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Where was this a couple weeks ago?  I could have used this to help sort out mine! :biggrin: Lovely work Bill. I'm going to have to 'loot' this one for future use!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Excellent conversion and it works really well. I like how you created the beard of the head. Nice one


----------

